
Microsoft’s new Modern Keyboard has a hidden fingerprint reader - bdcravens
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/16/15815642/microsoft-modern-keyboard-fingerprint-reader-price-availability
======
bartvk
I really like this. I wonder if the ergonomic sculpt keyboard will come with a
new version with such a fingerprint reader.

